# Customers make me Sick!!



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

I hate to say it but, despite vacuuming and wiping down the interior vinyl surfaces, cleaning the glass inside and out every other day and not having too many folks sit in the front, I keep getting sick from being around so many different people, who are not always, well...you know, well themselves. I don't want to blame them for missing 3 days last week (well okay, yes, I was taking the time off anyway), but, I thought I was healthy again...finally. After getting sick, right after the Super Waste Bowl Management Open Golf Tournament and Katie Perry Halftime Extravaganza Follies. 
Nope sick again, persistent cough, dizziness and frankly just don't feel like playing the "driver boy/man servant/underling *****ette having to *"deal"* with the Mill Ave kiddies and the Scottsdalian entitledites." Gee....that might have come out a tad harsh?? Maybe?? Does anybody else get sick from passengers/riders and their dogs...I mean, spouses? I wonder if they would mind if I wore a surgical mask while driving them around from one inane location to another...when ahh....I'm back to normal.... I really am quite normal when I'm healthy, no really.

Warning!! Some events mentioned here are actually true and factual, somewhat, in a kinda sorta way.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I was going to start the same thread myself as I am sitting home trying to get well. Recently i have been sick every week for 2-4 days and can't work as much. Some passengers might be making me sick. Or possibly driving around in a car weakens the body, I don't know. Since I am not making too much money driving, when I drive I try to not spend on food and drinks. Possibly this makes my body weak and I keep getting sick all the time.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep-definitely one of the side effects of driving the public! It is not always the air you breathe. Keep in mind, especially if you're picking up people from the airport, luggage has been handled by many people and stored in the belly of the plane. Everything they have touched on the plane has likely been touched across the globe. Always keep good sanitizing wipes stashed in your door. Load up on zinc, Too! And make sure you get plenty of fresh air in between trips. Take a walk, jog in place, whatever you can!!!


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Vitamin C. Every time you have a suspicion. Carry a bottle.
I remember getting sick more often while I still smoked and had to air the car out to get rid of the smell.
This season - so far so good. Purell and Vitamin C for immune system boost.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

I roll with all windows down to air out the car in between fares. The weather permits it here this time of year and I prefer it over the alternative anyway. When I detect someone sniffling or coughing in my car I put down my window at least half way to and lean in that direction. I also don't usually drive when it's raining unless I get caught in some and have no choice.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

Also, eat only real food, no processed shit and you'll feel better in the long term.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Zinc, Echinacea and LOTS of water. Keep your diet in place and avoid fast food. After handling any luggage or other items, make sure you don't touch near your face, nose or mouth with your hands and then use either some sanitizing wipes or hand sanitizer. Also, did you get your flu shot? I was down for 9 days but it was because my wife brought home some crap from her work. I din't drive as I wouldn't have wished what I had on my pax. (Yeah, I'm noble , ain't I) I just felt too miserable to drive.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

White gloves are a good idea. They work. I used The subway three times a day and was always getting sick. One winter I always wore those cheap white gloves when ever I took the subway. I was sick a lot less that winter.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

There's a subway in Sac? Besides the sandwich shops....


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hong Kong.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Emergen c the best stuff to take if you are around tight spaces with others. Been taking it daily for years and I don't get sick anymore


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

This is really great stuff!!! I'm sure that all these will work better than the NyQuil I just took that expired...ahhh 12 years ago! Well, probably better than embalming fluid.
So to highlight;
1) Vitamin C, Zinc, Echinacea and lots of water.
2) Real food, not processed stuff. Fast food, which I didn't really eat before I started rideshare, seems to be all I eat now, what with my graveyard shift. Oh, have you guys tried Rolbertos Mexican food at 606 w. Main in Mesa. Best "Berto" in the SE valley and its open 24 hours. But I digress.
3) Its really interesting that y'all mention the open windows thing, because I've done that from the start. I tend to be hot and sweat after coffee so, I like it cool in the car and you know Arizona at night...Oh and rain? In Arizona? It only rains here during national golf tournaments. 
4) The gloves thing, do you need to change them once in a while during your "shift"? And white?...I don't know, I'm no fashionista or nothing, but. I'm a old fat guy, so I wear a lot of black. Black is more slimming for me, and YES! black gloves are available and could be slimming, sort of.

Keep the suggestions coming, I used to drink a nice brandy to get better, but, I don't think that will work in this application. You folks are the best!!

Thank you all, really great insights, suggestions and just cool stuff.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Haven't been sick since I started driving, have def had sick passengers in the vehicle. I usually only get sick about once a year, if even, to begin with.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Vitamin D supplement is supposed to help fight/ward off the flu. My 4-year-old tested positive for the actual flu in December and got over it in a week with sambucus, vitamin d, probiotics, and a few other things.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Haven't been sick since I started driving, have def had sick passengers in the vehicle. I usually only get sick about once a year, if even, to begin with.


I used to be like that until my kid started preschool -- only 2 days/week, 3 hours/day is enough to bring home all sorts of germs.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Vitamin D supplement is supposed to help fight/ward off the flu.


Just did a quick review of good sources of vit D, that's pretty much my diet.


----------

